# what do you drive?



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

First new thread. Here we go.
What do you drive? What did you drive? What would you like to drive?

Iv always loved cars, working on cars, modifying cars etc. Its been a great hobby of mine since I was a kid and i am curious about what you guys have, had or would like.

What do you drive?
A 2018 Toyota Tacoma SR5


What did you drive?
Iv had several but the most recent car was a 2017 Mazda 3 Hatchback.

What would you like to drive?
Iv always wanted a Ford Raptor but damn are they expensive.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2020)

2007 Dodge Caliber


----------



## Punji (Jul 12, 2020)

A 2004 Chevy Malibu


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Acura RSX


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 12, 2020)

A 2011 Mazda 2


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> 2007 Dodge Caliber



I really wanted one of those when they came out. 



Punji said:


> A 2004 Chevy Malibu


Very nice. I drove one of those for about a month years ago. 



[Nexus] said:


> Acura RSX


Oh sexy sexy. Any mods?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 12, 2020)

The invisible boat mobile........ (Truth is I do not own a car or license so there you go.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 12, 2020)

Mike White said:


> I really wanted one of those when they came out.
> 
> 
> Very nice. I drove one of those for about a month years ago.
> ...


Not really, unless you count my bumper stickers XD.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> A 2011 Mazda 2



Big fan of Mazda. They make a brilliant car. I had two Mazda 3 hatchbacks. A 2008 and a 2017.



ZeroVoidTime said:


> The invisible boat mobile........ (Truth is I do not own a car or license so there you go.)



Lol. What would you like to drive given the opportunity?



[Nexus] said:


> Not really, unless you count my bumper stickers XD.



Hey a mod is a mod. Lol


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 12, 2020)

Current one's a Toyota Corolla.  Think it's 2011 model year?

All of my previous vehicles have been compact cars or some variation thereof.  I know my very first car was a Subaru but don't remember what type.

I think I'm going for an SUV or crossover of some sort next time as I've discovered how difficult it is to load basically anything of bulk into a compact car.  My first thought was a Nissan Kicks, someone suggested to me a Ford Escape, and I hope I've got at least a good 2 years to decide this whole thing.

There is NO part of me that wants anything to do with BMW or Porsche or Jaguar or Maserati.  I'm more interested in rugged vehicles, not show pieces.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 12, 2020)

2003 Toyota Echo.

Reliable, sensible, cheap.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 12, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Big fan of Mazda. They make a brilliant car. I had two Mazda 3 hatchbacks. A 2008 and a 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mother's Scion XB...... (I'm pretty humble when it comes to driving cars.)


----------



## Furrium (Jul 12, 2020)

BOSCH Rotak 320


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> Current one's a Toyota Corolla.  Think it's 2011 model year?
> 
> All of my previous vehicles have been compact cars or some variation thereof.  I know my very first car was a Subaru but don't remember what type.
> 
> ...



I'd go for the Ford Escape. Its seriously a nice vehicle and Ford has gone way uptown as of late. 
Me either. Iv never been much into European cars. They have some damn nice vehicles dont get me wrong but nothing that make say "I want that"



Minerva_Minx said:


> 2003 Toyota Echo.
> 
> Reliable, sensible, cheap.


Not a damn thing wrong with that. Its a Toyota so you will probably get a million miles out of it. 



ZeroVoidTime said:


> My Mother's Scion XB...... (I'm pretty humble when it comes to driving cars.)



I haven't the slightest clue why but those things are so cool looking. 



Furrium said:


> BOSCH Rotak 320



Is that not a lawn mower? Lmao. If its self propelled you could sit on it and cruise. I say that because iv done that before. Lol


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 12, 2020)

Myself: insane


And like every stereotypical Polish immigrant, VW 1.4 Golf 5 in petrol


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Myself: insane
> 
> 
> And like every stereotypical Polish immigrant, VW 1.4 Golf 5 in petrol


 
Lmao. I didn't even know that was a stereotype. 
I didnt know VW made a gas aka petrol engine that small.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 12, 2020)

2008 Ford Ranger V6, 5 speed manual, 165000 miles, still going strong.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

aomagrat said:


> 2008 Ford Ranger V6, 5 speed manual, 165000 miles, still going strong.



How do you like the new ones? Buddy of mine bought one and he seems to like it but I'm not so sure. I liked how the old ones (like yours) look. It's a no frills truck built to get it done but the new ones seem a bit....eh.


----------



## TR273 (Jul 12, 2020)

Currently I'm driving a 2016 Dacia Logan (1.5 diesel).

I've driven several other cars but the one that sticks with me was my first car a Peugeot 106.

I would love to get a Porsche 944 turbo (yes I know they are effectively a re-badged VW but I like them)


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 12, 2020)

Mike White said:


> How do you like the new ones? Buddy of mine bought one and he seems to like it but I'm not so sure. I liked how the old ones (like yours) look. It's a no frills truck built to get it done but the new ones seem a bit....eh.



I looked at a couple while getting my truck serviced.   $30,000 for a basic Ranger? Are you effin kidding me?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

TR273 said:


> Currently I'm driving a 2016 Dacia Logan (1.5 diesel).
> 
> I've driven several other cars but the one that sticks with me was my first car a Peugeot 106.
> 
> I would love to get a Porsche 944 turbo (yes I know they are effectively a re-badged VW but I like them)



Its crazy the vehicles we don't see in US. Even from US based companies. I had never heard of Peugeot until relatively recently when I saw one cruising down the road. Had to Google it to find out what the hell it was. Lol
I dont care either plus VW is a decent car brand. I'd buy one. That is one sharp looking car.



aomagrat said:


> I looked at a couple while getting my truck serviced.   $30,000 for a basic Ranger? Are you effin kidding me?



No shit right. I felt like I stole my Tacoma which is the only reason I bout it. I bought it used with 13k miles which is basically brand new. The SR5 Tacoma was worth 30k but I stole it for 24k.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

Eeekoboost Ferd Fiesta for such MPG.
Old skool Jeep for dogs to ride in.

Can't list the did drives. Have owned 40+ vehicles with various numbers of wheels.


----------



## rekcerW (Jul 12, 2020)

'16 F250 with Lariat package. Fucking 6.2l on 4:10s though... Kinda wish I went Powerstroke.


----------



## Kuuro (Jul 12, 2020)

2000 Honda Prelude. I've done a little this-and-that to it but nothing crazy. No fart cans lmao. Soon I'm planning on picking up a '94 Geo Metro and driving around the country 

Before that I've had:
1994 Camaro Z28 with an LM7 swap, very similar to LS1

1988 Toyota Supra, my first car. Got in an accident before I didn't anything with it.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Can't list the did drives. Have owned 40+ vehicles with various numbers of wheels.


Have the space and money or just a lousy driver?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> Have the space and money or just a lousy driver?



None of the above.
Just an enthusiast and mechanic.
Most of the vehicles were under $1000. 
I paid $650 for my current Jeep, which I drive semi-daily.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ash Sukea said:


> Have the space and money or just a lousy driver?



Might just be handy with a wrench and really good at spotting a promising mechanic special when they see one listed in their local classifieds.

@Borophagus Monoclinous lol called it


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jul 12, 2020)

Drove: 2004 Chrysler Sebring LXi sedan
Drive: 2015 Subaru Outback 3.6r
Love to drive: A small hatchback or small sedan, V6 or equivalent powered hybrid/electric (320HP+/- ), handbrake, AWD, Rally heritage would be a plus.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

ASTA said:


> Might just be handy with a wrench and really good at spotting a promising mechanic special when they see one listed in their local classifieds.
> 
> @Borophagus Monoclinous lol called it



Well, they weren't all winners. But I've only had to send one straight to the junkyard. The rest were driven.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Well, they weren't all winners. But I've only had to send one straight to the junkyard. The rest were driven.



What make/model was the junkyard piece?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

ASTA said:


> What make/model was the junkyard piece?



... '95 Eagle Summit. Spun a rod bearing driving it home from buying it. Tried to fix it, but snapped the bearing cap stud and said f@&k it. Piece of junk.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Eeekoboost Ferd Fiesta for such MPG.
> Old skool Jeep for dogs to ride in.
> 
> Can't list the did drives. Have owned 40+ vehicles with various numbers of wheels.



I had a jeep TJ back in the day. Was my first vehicle. I drove that thing into the ground, towed it out, glued it back together and drove it some more. Loved that thing.



rekcerW said:


> '16 F250 with Lariat package. Fucking 6.2l on 4:10s though... Kinda wish I went Powerstroke.



Oh damn thats a hell of a truck. The 6.2 is a hella good motor. I havent had much luck with the powers trike motor. I'd stick with the Ford.



Kuuro said:


> 2000 Honda Prelude. I've done a little this-and-that to it but nothing crazy. No fart cans lmao. Soon I'm planning on picking up a '94 Geo Metro and driving around the country
> 
> Before that I've had:
> 1994 Camaro Z28 with an LM7 swap, very similar to LS1
> ...



Dude I love the Prelude. Just the styling alone does it for me. 



Ash Sukea said:


> Drove: 2004 Chrysler Sebring LXi sedan
> Drive: 2015 Subaru Outback 3.6r
> Love to drive: A small hatchback or small sedan, V6 or equivalent powered hybrid/electric (320HP+/- ), handbrake, AWD, Rally heritage would be a plus.



Love me some rally cross cars. Lol.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm currently driving a '16 Ram Rebel 1500 with the black and red interior which sold me. I also have a '92 Camaro Z28 25th anniv edition in the shop for damages. I used to drive an '04 Silverado and would love to drive a '68 Chevelle SS at least once.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

Magnuswolf said:


> I'm currently driving a '16 Ram Rebel 1500 with the black and red interior which sold me. I also have a '92 Camaro Z28 25th anniv edition in the shop for damages. I used to drive an '04 Silverado and would love to drive a '68 Chevelle SS at least once.



Nice choice on the Ram. Never owned a Dodge but iv driven them before. 
Buddy of mine had a 198..something IROC in high school. Could be wrong but im pretty sure it had the 305 in it. Hella cool car.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 12, 2020)

-What do you drive
A Chevy Cobalt

-What did you drive
An 80s firebird

-What would you like to drive
A decent car with good gas mileage and a working AC and speakers 
My current car isnt doing so good


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

otakunanon said:


> -What do you drive
> A Chevy Cobalt
> 
> -What did you drive
> ...



You wouldn't want my Jeep, then. It gets 17 MPG and has no speakers. AC works, tho.


----------



## otakunanon (Jul 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> You wouldn't want my Jeep, then. It gets 17 MPG and has no speakers. AC works, tho.



At this point i can just take a boombox in the car so long as the AC works and my old fire bird used to waste gas like nobody was watching


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 12, 2020)

otakunanon said:


> At this point i can just take a boombox in the car so long as the AC works and my old fire bird used to waste gas like nobody was watching



Is driving with ear buds technically wrong? Maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 12, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> ... '95 Eagle Summit. Spun a rod bearing driving it home from buying it. Tried to fix it, but snapped the bearing cap stud and said f@&k it. Piece of junk.



Never heard of that one. Never seen one on the road either. 

Apparently certain elements of the tuner scene enjoy modding these out though.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 12, 2020)

A Holden Commodore.

True fact: a preferred car in my country, often driven by assholes.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 12, 2020)

Currently drive a 2012 Honda Civic LS.

First car was a used 86 Ford Taurus Wagon that was shared with my brother.  One door was held on with a rope because the hinges rusted through and a large key got stuck in the trunk making it look like a windup car.  Was a real junker.

Next, I inherited my grandfather's very old 1980 (?) Oldsmobile Cutlass Supreme.  My friend wanted to paint portholes on the side.  Big car and very spongy ride.

Then my father passed on his very used 1992 Lincoln Mark VII.  Another boat, but fancier.

First new car was a 2002 Chevy Cavalier.  Loved that car but it had some issues and died long before it should have.

I really can't remember the car I drove after that.

Then I got a 2010 Honda Elantra which I loved  but that was totaled after a year (not my fault, no injuries).

Then I got the Civic, but that went to another family member when I got a used 2015 Hyundai Sonata.  Nice car but had a lot of recalls.  It was also totaled (also not my fault and no injuries).

Then I got the Civic back.

I don't think there's anything in particular I'd really like to drive.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 12, 2020)

2003 Pontiac Vibe.  Still running strong.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 12, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> 2003 Pontiac Vibe.  Still running strong.



Oh wow. A Pontiac Vibe. Haven't see one of those in a minute. I thought they where extinct. Lol


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 12, 2020)

What do you drive?
A post-Dieselgate Golf TDI wagon and a rusty 1999 Dodge Ram 1500

What did you drive?
At least 20 different cars in the past 5 years. Highlights include a 1986 VW Rabbit Cabriolet, three Saabs, a 2WD 5.0 Shorty F-150, and an Alfa Romeo Milano that barely worked.

What would you like to drive?
A Kia Optima hybrid, a beater pickup, and about 20 motorcycles


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 12, 2020)

I don't have a car yet but So o as I get my license. I was thinking of getting myself a 01-07 Volvo v70 t5 and eventually modding it. As for a truck a 04 Silverado duramax. Motorcycle, suzuki gsxr or classic honda. As for classic cars, 1980's Buick grand national or Chevy camaro iroc z. As for new car a Nissan gtr or Subaru impreza wrx sti.


----------



## Kinare (Jul 13, 2020)

2005 Chevy Malibu Maxx with 238k miles on it. Every few months a new thing falls off or stops working. Soon enough it may be an important part...


----------



## rxbbits (Jul 13, 2020)

my bike !! (the family car is a volvo, couldn't tell u what kind though. But i rarely drive it cause i don't wanna pay for gas lmao)

I don't know enough about cars to have a specific on i wanna drive but i rly wanna get a pick up whenever i actually need a car -- which wont be for years probably.

Also the 90s jeep grand wagoner is just *chefs kiss* love that wood paneling, but even if i could dream i wouldn't want it because i don't wanna fuck that much with the environment haha


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 13, 2020)

First car was a Jeep Cherokee then had an accident
2nd Ford Explorer that died
3rd Nissan Ultima which started dying and traded in for a Kia Optima which got totaled in an accident three days after. 
Currently have a Honda Civic but might save up for something with more utility space, ideally I would love another Jeep or maybe a Forester.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jul 13, 2020)

2011 Kia Forte. Before that I was driving a 2003 Honda Civic, but after 382k miles it just couldn't go anymore. That was a good car.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 13, 2020)

MrSpooky said:


> 2011 Kia Forte. Before that I was driving a 2003 Honda Civic, but after 382k miles it just couldn't go anymore. That was a good car.



I'm not surprised that it made it to 382k. Those and their Toyota Corolla counterparts are notoriously reliable, especially from the early/middle 2000s.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 13, 2020)

Ashwolves5 said:


> First car was a Jeep Cherokee then had an accident
> 2nd Ford Explorer that died
> 3rd Nissan Ultima which started dying and traded in for a Kia Optima which got totaled in an accident three days after.
> Currently have a Honda Civic but might save up for something with more utility space, ideally I would love another Jeep or maybe a Forester.



and you lucky bastard survived this long 
Σ( ° △ °|||)︴


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Oh wow. A Pontiac Vibe. Haven't see one of those in a minute. I thought they where extinct. Lol



I see them fairly often. They're basically Toyota Matrix re-badges. They have a Toyota-made transmission and engine in them.

Good used car if you can find it for cheap. I hear they have lots of sitting and cargo room as well. There are other US-made cars with Japanese powertrains in them, like the Geo Prizm (a low-key Corolla in disguise) or the 2004+ 6-cylinder Saturn Vue.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

Ashwolves5 said:


> First car was a Jeep Cherokee then had an accident
> 2nd Ford Explorer that died
> 3rd Nissan Ultima which started dying and traded in for a Kia Optima which got totaled in an accident three days after.
> Currently have a Honda Civic but might save up for something with more utility space, ideally I would love another Jeep or maybe a Forester.



Go for the Jeep. You won't regret it.



ASTA said:


> I'm not surprised that it made it to 382k. Those and their Toyota Corolla counterparts are notoriously reliable, especially from the early/middle 2000s.



Damn right. You can drive em till the wheels fall off, glue em back on and drive it some more.



ASTA said:


> I see them fairly often. They're basically Toyota Matrix re-badges. They have a Toyota-made transmission and engine in them.
> 
> Good used car if you can find it for cheap. I hear they have lots of sitting and cargo room as well. There are other US-made cars with Japanese powertrains in them, like the Geo Prizm (a low-key Corolla in disguise) or the the Saturn Vue (2004+ models only will come packaged with a Honda-made 6-cylinder engine and Honda-made transmission).



No way. I never knew that. Lol


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 13, 2020)

Harvey! I drive a* 2016 Harvey (Honda HRV)*

I sold my* 2003 silver Chevy Cavalier (LS)* when I moved like 6-7 years ago. I had wanted a really small SUV type and when I test-drove the HRV I loved it. But turns out, it was a bit out of my affordability. But no other cars I test drove matched the HRV. Then, a year later, found a used one with 45k miles about an hour away in my price range. I never do anything that quick but I bought it that day. I love my little Harvey. It’s dark blue and a really happy car.

I’ve wanted to get closer to a *white Lotus Exige* for a long time.
One birthday, my grandmother took me to this little Texas town for the day.. and I’ll be, there was a white Lotus Exige at the stoplight in front of us! We followed that car for a while and I was able to appreciate it from behind~ I can’t believe this little town had this specific fancy car, exact color I wanted, right in front of us. Magical birthday, indeed!


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 13, 2020)

What do you drive?
Nothing as of yet, unless you want to count a moped.

What did you drive?
2012 Volkswagon Jetta (DMV practice)

What would you like to drive?
1999 or 2000 Ford Mustang GT one would be the best. I've always liked the one's with the convertible tops that slide down in jet black.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

Kuroserama said:


> Harvey! I drive a* 2016 Harvey (Honda HRV)*
> 
> I sold my* 2003 silver Chevy Cavalier (LS)* when I moved like 6-7 years ago. I had wanted a really small SUV type and when I test-drove the HRV I loved it. But turns out, it was a bit out of my affordability. But no other cars I test drove matched the HRV. Then, a year later, found a used one with 45k miles about an hour away in my price range. I never do anything that quick but I bought it that day. I love my little Harvey. It’s dark blue and a really happy car.
> 
> ...



Oh that's a pretty car.
You'd be surprised at what you can find in some of these tiny Texas towns. People with disposable income like to get their little piece of the country out away from the big cities.[/QUOTE]



Benji Digipawz said:


> What do you drive?
> Nothing as of yet, unless you want to count a moped.
> 
> What did you drive?
> ...



Hey a ride is a ride. Beats the hell out of walking.
I love that body style, that and the new ones. The previous two kinda make me cringe sometimes. LOL


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 13, 2020)

I currently drive a 2016 Ford Fiesta ST with a few subtle(ish) mods.

I used to drive a 2000 Suzuki Swift, a 1995 Ford Fiesta before that and my first car was a 1990 Rover Mini Checkmate.

I would love to drive either a BTCC car from the 90s or a Porsche 911 GT3 RSR.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 13, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I currently drive a 2016 Ford Fiesta ST with a few subtle(ish) mods.
> 
> I used to drive a 2000 Suzuki Swift, a 1995 Ford Fiesta before that and my first car was a 1990 Rover Mini Checkmate.
> 
> I would love to drive either a BTCC car from the 90s or a Porsche 911 GT3 RSR.



Nice choice. The GT3 RSR is a sweet ride. 
I wish the US had a decent motor sport scene. The best we have is freakin Nascar which is.....who cares?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Nice choice. The GT3 RSR is a sweet ride.
> I wish the US had a decent motor sport scene. The best we have is freakin Nascar which is.....who cares?


Our BTCC is a fantastic championship with close racing, paint trading and plenty of drama! Can't wait for it to start up again in August!  :3c


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 14, 2020)

My parents' car


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 14, 2020)

Many. On the road I currently have a very nice Jaguar XJ6 4.0 and a Ford Mustang V6 Manual as a daily. 

Currently doing a chassis swap on my Land Rover S3 FFR, ex british army, hopefully will get that done by september.

Have a few other projects in storage.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I currently drive a 2016 Ford Fiesta ST with a few subtle(ish) mods.
> 
> I used to drive a 2000 Suzuki Swift, a 1995 Ford Fiesta before that and my first car was a 1990 Rover Mini Checkmate.
> 
> I would love to drive either a BTCC car from the 90s or a Porsche 911 GT3 RSR.



Fiesta! I used to have a Swift, too! (same as Geo Metro in the US). I turned it into an autocross car with lots of toe out in the rear. Fwd drifting is awesome.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jul 14, 2020)

2018 Kia Soul! (which I call Rogue One).


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Nice choice. The GT3 RSR is a sweet ride.
> I wish the US had a decent motor sport scene. The best we have is freakin Nascar which is.....who cares?



If you have money and free time, NASA has a stage rally series. #1 bucket list item. I need a navigator.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Vesper2112 said:


> 2018 Kia Soul! (which I call Rogue One).



Never was a huge fan of Kia but that's cool as hell.


----------



## Sairn (Jul 14, 2020)

Currently driving a 2005 Chrysler 300 Touring (3.5 V6)

Also have an 05 Goldwing, and a 2011 Boulevard C50T

Wouldn't mind getting myself a Hayabusa at some point


----------



## Vesper2112 (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Never was a huge fan of Kia but that's cool as hell.


Thanks! It's pretty good on gas, and I loved all the extras in this (kickin' sound system, heated seats (front and rear), sun/moon roof). Yeah, I had to decorate it a bit to make it a bit more unique.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Sairn said:


> ....... and a 2011 Boulevard C50T
> 
> Wouldn't mind getting myself a Hayabusa at some point


Hate is a strong word but I rather dislike you right now. Lol j/k iv been itching to get another bike since I sold the last one. Had a Yamaha Vstar 750.



Vesper2112 said:


> Thanks! It's pretty good on gas, and I loved all the extras in this (kickin' sound system, heated seats (front and rear), sun/moon roof). Yeah, I had to decorate it a bit to make it a bit more unique.



That's kick ass.


----------



## Sairn (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Hate is a strong word but I rather dislike you right now. Lol j/k iv been itching to get another bike since I sold the last one. Had a Yamaha Vstar 750.



I forgive you haha ^^

Just do it!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Sairn said:


> I forgive you haha ^^
> 
> Just do it!



Help me find one thats worth a damn. Lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Hate is a strong word but I rather dislike you right now. Lol j/k iv been itching to get another bike since I sold the last one. Had a Yamaha Vstar 750.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kick ass.



Nice. I used to have a VStar 650. So slow. I mean, it was great around town, but it could barely manage 80 on the highway, and it had straight pipes so it was not quiet, ever. Still one of my favourite bikes, for no particular reason. I could just lay it over and scrape the pegs on any normal turn.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Help me find one thats worth a damn. Lol



Can I recommend a used Buell?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Nice. I used to have a VStar 650. So slow. I mean, it was great around town, but it could barely manage 80 on the highway, and it had straight pipes so it was not quiet, ever. Still one of my favourite bikes, for no particular reason. I could just lay it over and scrape the pegs on any normal turn.



No shit right?! I rode a vstar 250 for a while which was all kinds of fun. Really small but then again I'm a small guy so it was ok. The 650 had alot more power and did quite well for me. The way I see it. If it falls over and I can't pick it up I don't wanna ride it. Lol 650-750 is big enough for me. Other than that trike I rode that one time. But that felt all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> No shit right?! I rode a vstar 250 for a while which was all kinds of fun. Really small but then again I'm a small guy so it was ok. The 650 had alot more power and did quite well for me. The way I see it. If it falls over and I can't pick it up I don't wanna ride it. Lol 650-750 is big enough for me. Other than that trike I rode that one time. But that felt all kinds of wrong.



I actually want another VStar 650. Just something to commute when the weather is good. Something to wake up the neighbors on Saturday morning. I'm done with riding long trips, or going stupid fast
 Yamahas are quality bikes. It had zero problems with that thing.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I actually want another VStar 650. Just something to commute when the weather is good. Something to wake up the neighbors on Saturday morning. I'm done with riding long trips, or going stupid fast
> Yamahas are quality bikes. It had zero problems with that thing.



Haha nice. I just like cruisers rather than sport bikes. They cool don't get me wrong I just don't enjoy cruising down the road while basically sitting on my bits and pieces. Lol
The motor on that 250 blew out on me on the freeway at 70MPH...That was some shit dude. Lol found a brand new motor for it for $50, slapped it in and bam back on the road.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> No shit right?! I rode a vstar 250 for a while which was all kinds of fun. Really small but then again I'm a small guy so it was ok. The 650 had alot more power and did quite well for me. The way I see it. If it falls over and I can't pick it up I don't wanna ride it. Lol 650-750 is big enough for me. Other than that trike I rode that one time. But that felt all kinds of wrong.



Look. If my scrawny ass can upright an 1100 Goldwing, anyone can.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jul 14, 2020)

I drive a 2001 Honda Civic that is old enough to smoke, and it definitely does. xD


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 14, 2020)

What do I drive? Well...

I've driven the Swindon & Cricklade Railway's British Rail Class 03. Once working as the travelling ground frame operator they let me drive her from Hayes Knoll to Blunsdon, and then again on my first footplate training session they let me put her back into the shed.



















Aye, it's not a car, but it's a helluva lot cooler. When we brought her out of storage last October she was shooting a jet of flame from the funnel where it was burning-off built-up soot.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> Look. If my scrawny ass can upright an 1100 Goldwing, anyone can.



Damn that's a killer. I can do it but I don't wanna. Lol



FlooferWoofer said:


> I drive a 2001 Honda Civic that is old enough to smoke, and it definitely does. xD



Probably burning a bit of oil. Might need some new piston rings or valve seals.



MetroFox2 said:


> What do I drive? Well...
> 
> I've driven the Swindon & Cricklade Railway's British Rail Class 03. Once working as the travelling ground frame operator they let me drive her from Hayes Knoll to Blunsdon, and then again on my first footplate training session they let me put her back into the shed.
> 
> ...



God dayum! Lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 14, 2020)

FlooferWoofer said:


> I drive a 2001 Honda Civic that is old enough to smoke, and it definitely does. xD



It could be the one I used to have. I drove the hecc out of it. Redline all day, every day.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 14, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> What do I drive? Well...
> 
> I've driven the Swindon & Cricklade Railway's British Rail Class 03. Once working as the travelling ground frame operator they let me drive her from Hayes Knoll to Blunsdon, and then again on my first footplate training session they let me put her back into the shed.
> 
> ...



Ooh, we're doing non-cars, huh?



 



I try not to make a habit of using my phone on a flight, but I'll occasionally grab pictures when it's a dual or I've got a student.



Mike White said:


> Damn that's a killer. I can do it but I don't wanna. Lol



Lift with your legs, lock the handlebars to one side, and lean against the bike. Also, don't skip leg day. It sucks, but it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Touche. 
Also. Very nice. I always wanted to be a pilot. But its so expensive.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 14, 2020)

We have a federal scholarship program that runs every summer for 16-18 year olds to get their private pilot's license. I was very fortunate to be selected for it, and I ended up being licensed to fly before I could legally drive without a chaperone. I still had to pay for my commercial/multi/night/IFR/instructor ratings later on, but having that first hurdle covered was immensely helpful.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> We have a federal scholarship program that runs every summer for 16-18 year olds to get their private pilot's license. I was very fortunate to be selected for it, and I ended up being licensed to fly before I could legally drive without a chaperone. I still had to pay for my commercial/multi/night/IFR/instructor ratings later on, but having that first hurdle covered was immensely helpful.



Nicely done. Getting your certification is only half the battle. Procuring a plane is the hard part.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 14, 2020)

Non-cars too?

At work, I get to drive Scania R series, Volvo FH and Volvo FM. All with between 400 and 460hp and over 1500ft/lbs of torque!
>:3


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

Thats one type of vehicle iv never had the opportunity to drive.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Thats one type of vehicle iv never had the opportunity to drive.


Articulated trucks? They're very interesting and quite fun!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 14, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Articulated trucks? They're very interesting and quite fun!



Yup never driven one before. You name it iv probably driven it at least once but never a big rig. Closest iv gotten to that was a box truck or perhaps that school bus I drove that one time.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 14, 2020)

Mike White said:


> Nicely done. Getting your certification is only half the battle. Procuring a plane is the hard part.



Thanks.

Procurement is absolutely hellish. Renting and split ownership (or...working) are the most common routes because even the simple stuff in a plane is ungodly expensive. There's a common joke saying "I bought a Porsche because I couldn't afford a Cessna."

For example, this 48 year old year plain-Jane Cessna 150 is worth half of my house.

www.controller.com: Pardon Our Interruption


----------



## Sairn (Jul 14, 2020)

Since we're listing non-passenger, I've driven (And operated the boom) on de-icing trucks


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 14, 2020)

Sairn said:


> Since we're listing non-passenger, I've driven (And operated the boom) on de-icing trucks



TYFYS


----------



## Sairn (Jul 14, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> TYFYS



Certainly learned me something when I was in that job, more than school. Also was pretty fun, pretty much washing planes. Apparently I could see some snow/ice that others missed, so that's good I suppose 

Most fun was when I was driving and we had to clean a 757 engines running. Even fully loaded it was shaking that heavy truck like nothing O.O


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Non-cars too?
> 
> At work, I get to drive Scania R series, Volvo FH and Volvo FM. All with between 400 and 460hp and over 1500ft/lbs of torque!
> >:3



I used to drive tractor-trailers, or what do you call them, lorries? Freightliners, Kenworths, Peterbuilts, but my favorite was the Volvo VNL.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 15, 2020)

I drive a black 2018 Kia Rio named Luci (after the Disenchantment character) who I also call my Future Shitbox. I have no delusions, Luci is a Future Shitbox. I will drive her wheels off, remember she's a he, and then drive his wheels off. By the time Elon Musk is landing on Mars she'll barely run and I'll make jokes about her.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Talking about aircraft up there? I mean, yeah, the original post specified we could talk about things we want to drive, and if I had all the money I ever wanted I'd definitely look into procuring a recreation of a first world war bi-plane, because that'd just be neat, if nothing else.

And while we're on the subject of unlikely theoretical vehicles we want, I'll take Stylo from the Gorillaz music video of the same name.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 15, 2020)

I crank my existential dread at the highway


----------



## Suri (Jul 15, 2020)

My feet <3


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 15, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I used to drive tractor-trailers, or what do you call them, lorries? Freightliners, Kenworths, Peterbuilts, but my favorite was the Volvo VNL.


Trucks, lorries, artics. Ours are all cab-over-engine, so no big bonnets (hoods) for me!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 15, 2020)

I want to fly a F-15 fighter jet.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 15, 2020)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Trucks, lorries, artics. Ours are all cab-over-engine, so no big bonnets (hoods) for me!



Never drove a cabover, except a little Isuzu box truck. We got them big hoooodz over here.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 15, 2020)

I flew with the #6 on a show practice once. I wasn't being yelled at the entire time, so definitely the highlight of my brief military flying career. The Harvard was fun, but you're so stressed out the entire time about doing well that you never really enjoy it.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 16, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> Talking about aircraft up there? I mean, yeah, the original post specified we could talk about things we want to drive, and if I had all the money I ever wanted I'd definitely look into procuring a recreation of a first world war bi-plane, because that'd just be neat, if nothing else.



That reminds me. One of the guys I worked with got to fly a replica Nieuport 11(?) over the Vimy Ridge memorial a few years ago.






I think there were 4 or 5 that did a group flypast.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


>


Arwing.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jul 16, 2020)

Our states National Guardś Air unit is called the Jersey Devils and the planes are F-16 F/C


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


>



I thought that was your fursona.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 16, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I thought that was your fursona.


shit ur right


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 16, 2020)

Used to drive: 1973 International Harvester Corporation model 1010 pickup. 345 V8, TF727 transmission, 3.42 gears. Not fast, kinda rusty. Par for an IHC.

I currently drive: 1997 Ford F250 Heavy Duty 4X4. 7.5L V8, E4OD transmission, 4.10 gears. Tows up to 12K worth of trailer, etc. Can't pass a gas station. 9 mpg towing.

Would love to drive: Australian Ford FAlcon XB Ute converted to LHD or a Superformance Mk II "slab Side" 289 Cobra.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2020)

Mike White said:


> I really wanted one of those when they came out


I like the body style, but the gas mileage is disappointing for a 4-cylinder engine.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 20, 2020)

_*What do you drive? *_





*What did you drive?*





*What would you like to drive?*




I technically own this, but it's on semi-permanent loan to my old roommate, because I moved back to LA and cycling here is like playing Frogger.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 20, 2020)

Here's an image of The Great White Buffalo;


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 25, 2020)

I've had my VW up for sale for a while now and I've forgotten that online classifieds are actually the worst. Or maybe it's just other people that are the worst. Anyway, I'm mid-negotiation on this guy at a local dealer, so fingers crossed.





(Not actual picture, but very similar. Only difference is lack of chrome arches)


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Jul 25, 2020)

DRGN Juno said:


> I've had my VW up for sale for a while now and I've forgotten that online classifieds are actually the worst. Or maybe it's just other people that are the worst.



While it's really intended for aircooleds, The Samba does occasionally host newer Dubs on their classified section. Since you're dealing with other VolksFolks, they tend to be less terrible than, say, eBay people. :V


----------



## Bronwen Campbell (Jul 25, 2020)

Mike White said:


> First new thread. Here we go.
> What do you drive? What did you drive? What would you like to drive?
> 
> Iv always loved cars, working on cars, modifying cars etc. Its been a great hobby of mine since I was a kid and i am curious about what you guys have, had or would like.
> ...


I love electric cars, especially from Tesla and Jaguar (E-Pace) even tho I'm not much of a SUV fan, Reno Zoe is another good example, is cheaper and very comfortable.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 25, 2020)

tuxedo_fish said:


> While it's really intended for aircooleds, The Samba does occasionally host newer Dubs on their classified section. Since you're dealing with other VolksFolks, they tend to be less terrible than, say, eBay people. :V



I'm a little burned out on people right now, but if I can't get a good trade I'll check it out.


----------



## bhuvneshwar (Dec 8, 2020)

*Digitrac PP 51i* i drive a mercedes benz e320, and a 1996 corvette LT4 and a 2004 corvette z06 and a dodge pickup truck and a kawasaki ninja 1000. why do i drive these vehicles? because i can, if the weathers rainy i drive the truck if im in the mood for comfort over a longer drive i drive the mercedes if the weathers nice and i want to go fast and have fun i drive one of the corvettes, if i wanna scare the hell out of my self and risk being dead i get on the ninja 1000 and take off not knowing if i will ever see my home again. *Digitrac PP 46i*


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 8, 2020)

2019 Dodge Ram 1500 5.7L Hemi Quad 4x4


----------



## Erix (May 5, 2021)

I drive this bad boy, yessirrrr



and yes, that IS me in the car. Idk why you lookin at me like that xd


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 5, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Eeekoboost Ferd Fiesta for such MPG.
> Old skool Jeep for dogs to ride in.
> 
> Can't list the did drives. Have owned 40+ vehicles with various numbers of wheels.



As per my usual modus operandi, I have gotten rid of the Ferd Fiesta, and picked up a dirt cheap Geo Storm. It had been sitting for a long time, but I restored it over the past few months. It drives great, and everything works now - even the AC.


"sperts car"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 5, 2021)

2012 Toyota Prius


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

Ford Escape 2005, though I been meaning to finally get a Mini Cooper


----------



## Shalyen (May 5, 2021)

2017 Bolt EV


----------



## MagnusLucra (May 12, 2021)

Had several mini coopers, but I've sold out of the car game until cybertrucks come out :0

Doing the big save.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 12, 2021)

The Corolla got wrecked 

So, as I'm still not exactly in the best of financial shape to be buying my own car, I wound up with a Ford Edge.  There is no way I'm going back to smaller cars again.

I'd rather run this into the ground and wait for a good electric SUV (by which time I should have my own place and can modify it for the outlet they need) than even consider any form of compact car.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 12, 2021)

2004 Toyota Camry. I plan on driving it into the ground.


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i have a modern rerelease of a patton.

yes i know i'm from Russia and was born after world war 2.
i just like it.


----------



## Filter (May 15, 2021)

Honda Accord Coupe


----------



## DRGN Juno (May 21, 2021)

_BZZT_


----------



## Yakamaru (May 21, 2021)

Nothing currently. But in a couple of months I will be.


----------



## Feileks (May 21, 2021)

I drive people I love crazy; I don't have a license.


----------



## Lexicom (May 24, 2021)

I'm a car guy so I basically modded my car to hell. Had her for going on three years now o.o


----------



## MatchaDog (Jun 3, 2021)

I drive a 2004 VW Convertible beetle GLS and her name is Janice - she is my baby


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 3, 2021)

2021 Toyota Rav4 now


----------

